# Pumpkin Vine Creeper (WIP)



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

This is my new project. I'm using a Costco poseable skeleton. He will be covered in vines and have a carved pumpkin head with an elongated vine neck. The vines will have leaves and small pumpkins growing from them. I may paint him in UV paints? I'm kinda designing him as I go. The vines are made of cotton and latex, sculpted over wire. I'll post more pics as I progress. Time is running out. I hope I can finish him by Halloween?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Mock up with pumpkins and leaves attached for reference.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Very different look and I like it. Keep posting pictures want to see more.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is coming together really cool! Looking forward to seeing the end result!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats cool Bob!
Love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool! Can't wait to see the finished prop!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good ... but where is his pirate hat?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is very interesting. I like it! Yep, keep posting progress pics, please. How did you do the cotton and latex vines? Did you cover the stips of cotton first then wrapped it around the skellie or wrap it while the latex was wet?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking gnarly:jol:


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
I cut the cotton coil http://jzbeauty.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=502 to size, then dip it into the latex
and wrap/sculpt around the wire and bones. I should be done with the vines on the body over the weekend. I'm still trying to come up with an idea for his head. Something pumpkin like. Possibly humanoid?



Copchick said:


> That is very interesting. I like it! Yep, keep posting progress pics, please. How did you do the cotton and latex vines? Did you cover the stips of cotton first then wrapped it around the skellie or wrap it while the latex was wet?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Bob, that is looking amazing. The vine texture is gnarly and very organic feeling...love it. Digging on the idea of a pumpkin-humanoid hybrid type head, can't wait to see what you come up with! As always, learning a ton watching your progress and processes! :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

He is so cool. Very nice detailing. It's all the little things that make all the difference in the world.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

This is very nice! I too can hardly wait for the next installment. As soon as I saw the pictures I thought of the pumpkin head that was sculpted on the current season of Face Off. Do you watch that show? If not, I think you can see the finished picture on their website. If nothing else it might offer some inspiration.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting this one!! Had been wondering what would be the best way to make substantial vines for my own scarecrow. Now I know. Can't wait to see the rest of the project. Looks really awesome so far.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Looking great Bob! So now I now where you've been hiding.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.
deadSusan. I do watch Face Off. That pumpkin head is awesome!
That's definitely the direction I'd like to go with for the head.
Thanks.



deadSusan said:


> This is very nice! I too can hardly wait for the next installment. As soon as I saw the pictures I thought of the pumpkin head that was sculpted on the current season of Face Off. Do you watch that show? If not, I think you can see the finished picture on their website. If nothing else it might offer some inspiration.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I've started the priming and texturing of the bones as I contemplate the design of this guys melon. I'm using a tinted primer as the underlying base coat. I added some black rubber powder into the primer to achieve the texture. http://www.shopping.com/black-rubber-powder/-tAMGuFH6EZEtnOjE16EcQ==/info


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Bob - I really like how this guy is coming out. Glad you posted the link for the rubber powder. I thought to myself, "where the heck do you find that?" That makes a nice texture. Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you. I started the painting on the vines and bones.
I'll post pics soon.



Copchick said:


> Bob - I really like how this guy is coming out. Glad you posted the link for the rubber powder. I thought to myself, "where the heck do you find that?" That makes a nice texture. Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

That thing is looking awesome I to want to see pics.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the bones painted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice texture! It reminds me of coral.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Roxy 



RoxyBlue said:


> Nice texture! It reminds me of coral.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the texture on the skeleton.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That texturing is awesome! Great progress so far!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is pretty sweet!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I've finished with the painting on the bones and vines.
Onto making the head, leaves and the small pumpkin minions that will be growing from the vines.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful work Bob, inspiring!


----------



## Emboyd (Sep 9, 2012)

He is looking amazing! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good, bob!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another fine looking project Bob.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
I'm working on the pumpkin head now.
I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: OMG! Bob that is just splendid! I absolutely love your aesthetic....it absolutely looks like it could have 'grown' into being... You are just so talented!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank guys!
Here are a few pics of the skeleton put back together.
He's been taken apart since I started working on him. 
It was kinda cool to see him back together again after all the vine and paint work. Wasn't sure how he would look until I reassembled him.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy could be a little horror movie star


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

It is absolutely fantastic, even without it's head! I can hardly wait to see it finished.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

this looks great, I love the concept so many possibilities. I kept thinking man eating plant. I might have to steal this for my haunted garden. Thanks for sharing I love all the ideas this place spawns!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks awesome! I really like the chalky look of the bones against the vines. Have you thought about partially covering the skull that came with it using a modded craft pumpkin?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

pagan said:


> Looks awesome! I really like the chalky look of the bones against the vines. Have you thought about partially covering the skull that came with it using a modded craft pumpkin?


Thanks guys!
Pagen- I think we kinda think alike.
I'm doing something similar to your idea.
Here are a few pictures of the head so far.
Still tweaking it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Never a let-down seeing your progress pics Bob! Skelly looks great, the vine-work really ties it all together jol and the head is amazing. Again, really inspires me to try sculpting with latex sometime!


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking awesome! I can't wait to see the head painted!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice headshots.. I was thinking he would look great with about half his face covered by a snarling jack-o-lantern, but the direction you are headed in looks awesome.. Ahhh. The beauty of artistic interpretation, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks Jack, Frozen Pumpkins, Pagen, everyone!
I started to prime and texture the head.
I also finished the small pumpkins that will adorn the vines.
Thank you to everyone for all the encouraging words.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a bit of a childlike, wistful look - very endearing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice Bob! Looking good.


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh wow, that is looking so amazing. I can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks all!
Progress pics on the skull. Starting on the outer pumpkin painting tomorrow.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow! This is looking amazing! Very much looking forward to seeing the finished prop!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see him all done. He's looking great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great Bob ... always top-notch work!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

This thread makes me happy.
The progression of these props are pretty incredible Bob!
I am amazed at your creativity. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks guys :jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

The head is finally finished.
All that's left is to put him all together. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Top notch work, bob!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Speechless! Can't wait to see him
Put together.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thank you very much! :jol:


Sawtooth Jack said:


> Speechless! Can't wait to see him
> Put together.





RoxyBlue said:


> Top notch work, bob!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ray Villafane take a seat! Bob is in the house!! This is just so artfully fantastic! Love the face.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh wow, that is very well done!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

All done. Check him out in the showroom. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=37950
Thank you for all the kind words :jol:


----------

